# Advice please...



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Basically it has been a couple of years since I've had any tests (scans, HSG etc) done and this was at my local hospital before being referred to Cardiff. When having the HSG done the radiographer told me that I may have a small fibroid, but it wasn't anything to worry about. However, when I seen the consultant for the results she said that it was all clear so not worried about that. I have been told that I have probably got mild PCOS.

My concern now is that over the past few months or so my periods have become more irregular than ever and I have been getting alot of cramping/stitch pains in my lower abdomen (at no particular part of cycle) and on a few occasions I have had the feeling that something has knotted on the left, That sharp pain goes as quick as it comes but last night it happened as I stood up and was that bad that I felt as if I was going to pass out.

Has anybody else experienced this kind of pain? Any ideas?

Not sure if I should go to my GP or thought about ringing Cardiff, but I dont want to bug them, especially when I have got my TIC appoint in November when I could probably discuss my concerns then

Thanks Girls


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Pix

Sorry to hear you're having problems, personally i wouldn't wait till your TIC appointment. I had my TIC in July and the clinic couldn't start my treatment until September, so you never know how long things will take. 

I would probably phone the clinic just to have a chat with someone.  Kara is probably the best person to answer your question, but you don't want to wait until november as it could possibly delay you starting your treatment. But fingers crossed it's nothing to worry about, but it's always good to get things checked out.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would give them a call hun

they might give you an appointment to be scanned

call them now


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks ladies tried calling but rang and rang so going to try again!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

keep trying hun, afternoon seems to bethe best time


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Kara.

Well as it turned out I had to ring for the fsh bloods today and after being permanently engaged for over an hour I finally got through!!

I got put through to Ceri and she said that I would have a scan at the tic and to explain then about the pain and it becomes unbearable inbetween they advise to go to GP. Although I am not sure what my GP will do with me already being under their care in Cardiff and if I was referred for a scan maybe by the time I wait for that to come around it might ne time for my TIC appoint!!

Oh well at the end of the day I dont want anything to pose a risk or delay on treatment so think will phone for an appoint with my GP. Saying that the last time I tried booking one with her there was a 3 week wait lol

Soz moaning and rambling now, I hope all is well with you today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

at least you know they will scan you at tichun

go see your gp just  incase


----------

